# Co2 external reactor



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

A few questions here.

How are most of you mounting this inside your stand? Just figured i'd get some opinions before I did anything?

Secondly let me see if I understand this correctly, they are usually mounted vertically with co2 comign in at the top. The water entering the top of the external reactor and exiting the bottom to the tank?

Is this right? 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

The clear PVC pipe is 2in diameter so a 2in conduit clamp works fine for me. Water intake is at the top.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

You've got it.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

vicpinto said:


> The clear PVC pipe is 2in diameter so a 2in conduit clamp works fine for me. Water intake is at the top.


Looks like you got a leak there......


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, yea, I got it mounted, now I just need to get more hose to attach it


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

EdTheEdge said:


> Looks like you got a leak there......


Everyone says that but no, I don't. :mrgreen:


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice setup, mine is well.... Iffy at best, but it's gonna have to do for now. I just moved it to the intake side of my filter, and it seems to be doing ok


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi,

so what happens after the reactor? How does the c02 get into the aquarium? Do you still need a diffuser at the end of all that.

Would a diffuser directly connected to the airline of the c02 tank work as well?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The reactor if properly designed will dissolve the CO2. 

A reactor and a diffuser both have the same purpose. To get CO2 into the water column. I prefer to use a reactor as it's one less thing in the tank and one less thing that needs to be cleaned. And personally I find I get better results with a reactor.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

But "that guy" says a diffuser is better, and he invented CO2.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

A good/efficient reactor chamber should completely dissolve the CO2 gas into the working fluid. There should not be any CO2 bubble going to the surface of the tank!

The efficiency of the CO2 reactor is largely dependent on the *EXPOSED SURFACE AREA* between the CO2 gas and working fluid, and the flow rate of the working fluid.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Troy McClure said:


> But "that guy" says a diffuser is better, and he invented CO2.


Al Gore?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

vicpinto said:


> Al Gore?


No he "invented" the so-called problem.

Since Mars is heating up at very close to the same rate the Earth is whom do we blame for that?


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a reactor on one of my aquarium and a diffusor on the other. I certainly think that my reactor is more efficient and hassle free compared to my diffusor.


----------

